# Lotus Notes Xpages



## Jensmoe2 (12. Jan 2012)

Hallo 

ich bin Stutend und muss zur zeit mit Lotus Notes eine Xpage erstellen und muss dort ein Button erstellen, wo Java Funktion hinterlegt ist. Der Button soll meinen Browser Mozila öffnen mit einer bestimmte URL.
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung von Java.
könnte mir jemand da helfen bitte.

Danke an alle im Voraus.

MFG Jensmoe2


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jan 2012)

Du meinst Javascript und nicht Java 

http://www.java-forum.org/top-fragen/5566-java-javascript.html


----------



## faetzminator (12. Jan 2012)

Wenn du von plain Java sprichst und Java >= 1.6 verwendest, kannst du einfach [c]Desktop.browse(URI)[/c] verwenden.


----------

